# Meat mincer for chicken bones



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok maybe a strange one but i dont know who else to ask

Does anyone else use a meat mincer/grinder for chicken bones? for their dogs

There are loads on the market all different wattages. Whats the best one to get??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why cant they eat them whole?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

No I dont, one of the biggest benefits of raw feeding is them chewing the raw bones themselves to use the jaw and especially to clean the teeth. With a dog that didnt chew it as he should I held one end of the chicken wing to make sure he was taking bits off.

Cooked bone shouldn't be given even ground as it has lost all nutritional benefit, and raw bone is soft and chewy when it comes to something as strong as dogs teeth.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

My mums dog got hold of a bone once and it ripped his insides and died. I was only young at the time but i always remember it. Id never give my chihuahuas whole bones.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Kare said:


> No I dont, one of the biggest benefits of raw feeding is them chewing the raw bones themselves to use the jaw and especially to clean the teeth. With a dog that didnt chew it as he should I held one end of the chicken wing to make sure he was taking bits off


 
Thanks i know the benifits 

But i want to know about a mincer


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

mistakenly hit return


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

if you get one and it's any good let me know.I've looked and I think the professional catering ones are whats needed and they are really expensive.I suspect the household ones won't do the job.I tried to do chicken bones a few at a time in my kenwood chef and knackered it.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Why do you read as though being arsey? Your original question was....



SWsarah said:


> Does anyone else use a meat mincer/grinder for chicken bones? for their dogs


My answer was no I dont as it would destroy a major benefit.

Your Mums dog probably got a cooked bone, which as I said above you should never feed as they are brittle dangerous and of no dietary use.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Unless you're doing large quantities, as in, enough for 5+ large dogs, it's easier just to throw them all in a sack and bash them with a meat tenderiser. Or a large/strong leccy meat grinder, chop the bones up to roughly 1.5-2" long, put the bones in the grinder, use a wider plate to start with then a smaller one, done. More or less any strong large meat grinder should be fine with bones. Or bash the bones up then chuck them in a food processor with an ice cube blade in it.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Kare said:


> He probably got a cooked bone


I cant remember if it was cooked or not. But all i rememeber was blood coming from his back end it was awful. Its bringing a tear to my eye now.
I know everyone has their opinions on this but i wont feed my chi's bones.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LoveForLizards said:


> Unless you're doing large quantities, as in, enough for 5+ large dogs, it's easier just to throw them all in a sack and bash them with a meat tenderiser. Or a large/strong leccy meat grinder, chop the bones up to roughly 1.5-2" long, put the bones in the grinder, use a wider plate to start with then a smaller one, done. More or less any strong large meat grinder should be fine with bones. Or bash the bones up then chuck them in a food processor with an ice cube blade in it.


 
I have 8 hungry chihuahuas, i do alot of food for them and freeze it sometimes
Thank you for you comment. Can you recommend any good mincers?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Forgot to add...what I mentioned above wouldn't work well with chicken breast/keel bones, but for backs, legs and wings it should be fine.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Kare said:


> Why do you read as though being arsey? Your original question was....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Normally when you ask a question on here you get a arsey comment back.
Thank you for your comment, but i just wont feed them no way


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> I have 8 hungry chihuahuas, i do alot of food for them and freeze it sometimes
> Thank you for you comment. Can you recommend any good mincers?



In that case it would be worth getting a proper meat grinder then, or just being very nice to your butcher. :lol2:

Can't comment much on mincers for chicken bones I'm afraid if you're going to be mincing most/all of the carcass as I have only ever minced bones for baby birds so it was usually rat, quail back/legs and chicken backs, all of which are relatively easy to crush anyway.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it depends how much you're mincing at a time. If you're not doing a lot then you could get a hand mincer

with the electric ones you'll need a heavy duty one like these Heavy Duty Meat Grinder Mincer with Sausage Filler NEW on eBay (end time 04-Aug-10 10:32:07 BST)

although for the price of one it might be worth just buying it already minced


----------

